# sauvegarde pour mise à jour !?



## overdoozedj (2 Octobre 2012)

bonjour, 

je souhaite d'abord savoir si il est possible de mettre à jour de Leopard immédiatement vers Lion ? 

Et dans le cas ou la mise à jour merderait ......Comment fais-je pour sauvegarder tout mon disque dur ? Paramètres,applications,images,photos,musiques,ect ? :rose:


----------



## Sly54 (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour mettre à jour vers Lion (difficile car n'est plus en vente) il faut l'App store. Ce qui implique d'être sous Snow Leopard (10.6.6 minimum).

Donc 1e étape : appeler Apple et essayer d'acheter les DVD de Snow Leopard.


----------



## overdoozedj (2 Octobre 2012)

pour çà pas de soucis j'ai déjà tout sous la main  

je veux savoir : en possédant Lion 10.7.2 si la mise à jour de Leopard 10.5.8 vas passer ? 

et pour ne pas prendre de risques ......je fais comment pour SAUVEGARDER TOUT mon disque dur ? .....entendons nous bien, tout sauf biensur l'os ^^


----------



## Sly54 (2 Octobre 2012)

overdoozedj a dit:


> je veux savoir : en possédant Lion 10.7.2 si la mise à jour de Leopard 10.5.8 vas passer ?


Je ne t'avais pas reconnu :rose:

Tu veux donc installer Lion sur Leopard, avec la clef USB. Je pense que ça doit marcher, même si je ne l'ai jamais fait. Dès lors que ta machine supporte Lion.




overdoozedj a dit:


> et pour ne pas prendre de risques ......je fais comment pour SAUVEGARDER TOUT mon disque dur ? .....entendons nous bien, tout sauf biensur l'os ^^


L'idéal c'est le clone, qui a tendance à tout sauvegarder, sauf si tu exclus l'OS (avec Carbon copy cloner).

Mais à ta place je ferais un clone complet (données + OS) de façon à pouvoir tout réinstaller facilement si l'installation de Lion ne se passe pas bien.

Autrement, si tu ne veux que tes données, il te faut copier le dossier Documents, puis les signets de Safari, les mails, le carnet d'adresse, les RdV iCal (tout ça étant dans ta Bibliothèque), j'en passe et des meilleures !


----------



## overdoozedj (3 Octobre 2012)

c'est simplement un backup de mes données sans mac que je veux faire  .....de toute façons sans MAC dans le backup çà vas déjà me faire une bonne vingtaine de GIGA ! 

çà vas vite .....

ici j'ai essayé avec 3 mises à jour de MAC différentes et rien à faire .....

ERREUR  
ERREUR
ERREUR

dans les 3 cas ! 

maintenant j'ai snow Leopard ....je vais tenter de passer dessus ....


----------



## Sly54 (3 Octobre 2012)

overdoozedj a dit:


> c'est simplement un backup de mes données sans mac que je veux faire  .....


Dans ce cas, c'est ici :



Sly54 a dit:


> Autrement, si tu ne veux que tes données, il te faut copier le dossier Documents, puis les signets de Safari, les mails, le carnet d'adresse, les RdV iCal (tout ça étant dans ta Bibliothèque), j'en passe et des meilleures !


----------

